# Old School KEF Kar 690Q (not mine)



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Just posting as these are a rare find. No clue about the seller and such, but these are some fine speakers. 

KEF CAR AUDIO 6X9 SPEAKER SYSTEM W/CROSSOVERS | eBay


----------



## Dangerranger (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a follow up these are legit i got a pair from him and they're flawless.


----------

